# Westell 7500 modem



## Spunked (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope this is the right section here goes. I use verizon dsl with a westell A90 7500 15 07 wireless/router modem and verizon can help so i am here.

I visit a web site and they want port forward numbers from me so i can get the best speed and so i don t freeze up. Can i get some numbers from you that will work for me i really could use them fast, or any ideas on how to get the numbers - thanks a bunch . . .


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What web site is this?


----------



## Spunked (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope this isn t a problem shouldn t be its utorrent.com , they want to forward a port for best speed and they need some numbers from me but so far no luck just hoping some one here has some . . .

Thanks a bunch . . .


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

www.portforward.com


----------



## Spunked (Aug 22, 2008)

I just tryed that site and they want $30.00 yikes any way to get this done for free, shouldn t have to pay - byee


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what you did, but this is a free site.


----------



## Spunked (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a free site their is a $30.00 charge for them to port forward and my modem isn t listed their site and when i try to request a new modem get listed they try to map my modem but then their form freezes up on me. . .

Hope someone has a better idea - bye for now . . .


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Sometimes you have to put out a little effort to make things work.
This thread may help, but even better, study the FAQ:
http://forum.portforward.com/YaBB.cgi?board=Routers;action=display;num=1209130899
The forum may be your best bet.


----------

